

Why Do Some Arguments Seem Wrong? - wmat
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2012/08/25/why-do-some-arguments-seem-wrong/

======
jostmey
This happened to me all the time in my upper level math courses (linear
algebra, calc III, but not real analysis). Most of the time problem lied on my
end, as I did not immediately understand the elegance of the proofs I was
reading. But in several textbooks I found faulty proofs disguised to look
complete.

